# Big Bend National Park Trail Ride



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

hey! i just recently moved to western Texas and i getting a trailer soon! and i live 3 1/2 hrs from big bend!! i so excited to go ride there! Has anyone ridden there before? How was it? worth it? anything i should know before going? And i need someone to ride with over there! maybe anyone who lives close to there, or willing to trailer their horse over there? I love going on trail riding, but dont feel comfortable riding by myself until i go quite a few times to make sure that my horse does well.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Big Bend is my favorite part of our glorious state. Unfortunately I live on the other side of Texas (584 miles according to google maps, I'm closer to Mobile Al.). So I haven't been in a while, if you get a chance to ride there take it! Especially up into the Chisos mtns.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

i definitely plan too! getting trailer this month sometime, hopefully sooner the later. and planning on going at least twice a month if possible! i cant live without LONG trail rides.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

You probably already know this, but I thought I would point it out anyways
Horseback Riding - Big Bend National Park (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

ohh yes. thank you i did. but i appreciate the help!


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

anyone??


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

somebody? anybody?


----------



## rwinksters (May 13, 2014)

I live in West Texas too and my family and I are going to try to go to Big Bend to go camping in the next year or two. Maybe by then we will have a full sized horse to take with us. I bet it's a blast through there. I got a book from the library on Big Bend and it is simply gorgeous!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've seen pictures of Big Bend. I think I'd love to see it one day. you are so lucky.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Be sure to write about the trails and the trip in general for the rest of us...

Rhonda


----------

